# Duplicador de Voltaje



## Giovanni Ernesto Ibáñez (Ago 3, 2007)

Tengo claro como se realiza un duplicador de voltaje, pero se logracon condensadores y diodos, a la corriente alterna, y resulta duplicada en corriente directa.
Keria saber.... como logro duplicar un voltaje de corriente continua..... primero tengo que armar un oscilador? pero si es el voltaje de una pila... no me alcansa para alimentar un oscilador ni TTl ni CMOS... como puedo duplicart este voltaje de 1.5VDC??????


----------



## ciri (Ago 4, 2007)

Con un transformador de continua que tenga de output 1,5v!.

Eso es útil?


----------

